# Email hay scam again



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

_Hay Needed
Mohamed Atta [[email protected]]

Hello, Am interested in the Hay worth of $500. I will be paying by
Check. I will pay for the Haulage to Hawaii. So send me your full name
and address so that I can forward the Check payment to you. I will
arrange for the shipment to my address after I make the payment. I
will be waiting to have your full name and address in your next reply
so that I can go ahead with the payment.

Regards._

Got this again this year. I hope they someday catch these people and stick them in the top of a barn on a 100 degree day stacking 75# bales. Maybe then they will get a real job, but I doubt it.

Mark


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Do people actually fall for this?

Come on, haulage? buying it sight unseen?


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

We have had people buy our hay without seeing it. If they are within the state that is fine. Here is how we handle those people from out of state.

We opened a savings account with $25. That savings account is specified as withdrawal in person only with positive I.D. We send the account number to anyone out of state that wants hay and advise them. Wire money to that account. When the money is there their driver can pick up the hay. When you wire money to the account it can't be removed by any means of fraud on the account. You have to have money to wire money. If they send a check to that account they just have to wait until that check clears before they pick up the hay. We get a lot of out of state hay buyers buying Wyoming hay. We don't know if they are scammers or real honest buyers. Out of state buyers like that because their drivers don't have to carry cash money or checkbooks.


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

That is a wise way of conducting business!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Good ideal actually.^

Anyone care to take a guess on what it would cost to transport hay to Hawaii? Had a cousin that lived there for a bit and she said _everything_ was stupid expensive as it all had to be transported their by ship or air.


----------



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't know what it will cost but I bet that FedEx may give you a small discount if you load the plane yourself.


----------



## okhillbilly (Jun 18, 2009)

I had someone contact me about shipping hay out of country. I told them to send me a check and when it cleared the bank I would contact them back. Guess what ? No check and no reply.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

I get emails all the time from people similar to this wanting to purchase some item that I have. They usually will usually arrange the shipping themselves and want to know how much it is. They want to send a certified check. check arrived for substantially more than the item was priced at. customer wanted me to send them a certified check for the difference. The certified check that was sent to me was counterfeit according to the bank it was drawn on, but it took the president of the bank over an hour to verify whether the check was a valid or a fraud. The check was turned over to the county sheriff and of coarse nothing happened except this person kept email me and threatening me for not sending HIM HIS MONEY. I referred him to the county sheriff who answered his threatening emails. He finally went away after about two months. Of coarse the customer was not traceable as email was from out of the USA
Just probably something that many have experienced but will want to avoid, such as freight on hay to Hawaii which would be many times more than the cost of the hay. probably $1000/ton
One of the problems with selling hay sight unseen and getting cash or check on delivery is that inveritibly the quality of the hay according to the purchaser wasn't as described or some other excuse to cut the price and you come home with a truck full of hay and a bad attitude and an empty gas tank but you can log miles of experience 
Beware of anything that you as a seller looks fishy.
Alan


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

we shipped a load of timothy into the Bahamas last month through a 3rd party and I was told the freight was 5-6K from a port in FL to the Bahamas. By the time the hay was hand loaded on a container in FL from a common carrier leaving here, put on the boat, the container was delivered to the farm and unloaded, I was told the hay - 55# compressed bales, was going to be around $35/bale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
For my part of the transaction, we just have the customer put the balance on a credit card before the hay left here.


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

For the emails that look like scammers, ( all cap letters, want 4 different types of hay, etc) we usually just email them back and ask is the truck comming from washington state to TN to get hay would like to be loaded with Johnsongrass, Foxtail millet, or blackberry brairs with cornstalks. Believe it or not they generally reply that that is exactly what they were looking for, and how soon could we load their truck ;.)


----------



## LegumeGuru (Apr 14, 2009)

Freaky:

I just looked this guy's name up on the web, a simple google search and he really was a crazy man. Look for yourself.


----------

